
Show HN: My porn startup - pyfap
Ever find good porn but can't get to it right away? What about something you really enjoyed, where do you save it? If you're like me, you don't want nsfw sites in your browsing history and especially not in your bookmarks. So I built http://xstashed.com/hn/ (clickable in comments) - a place to stash your nsfw links.<p>While it's a minimal viable product, I do have a basic roadmap that can be viewed here http://xstashed.com/todo/. I just wanted to get this in the hands of potential users to get feedback early on.<p>On the tech side of things I've built this thing nimble so that I can quickly shape the site from your feedback. For those who are interested in the technical site of xstashed, it's a custom Django (Python) application continuously deployed with Chef. MySQL for database, Celery for background task, and Redis for cache and Celery broker.
======
dmor
Email optional, nice detail.

Ugh, okay the problem using this isn't your fault - but (maybe unique problem
as a woman?) finding _good_ porn actually worth saving is a challenge. Would
be awesome if you had a StumbleUpon type feature for discovering existing
bookmarks in your system - at least for the user onboarding flow so I can test
it out faster (to see if the viewer on mobile is good etc).

I like the design, pink was a surprise (my immediate thought before loading
the page was that I would be harassing you for making too much of a "men only"
looking site. It's pretty neutral. Women who watch porn is a fascinating niche
btw, because for them it is aspirational and they often want to buy stuff to
recreate it. You could create tasteful native ads in your content to make
revenue. For guys it is (studies show) more transactional - just want to get
off.

I can't do refer.xxx right now, just too far out of our focus are, but that
might be a direction for you to go.

~~~
pyfap
I love this thought. Though, currently there isn't enough information in the
system to do recommendations.

~~~
dmor
What about letting me categorize/tag content so you can start to build them.
For now you could just have a live feed of what is getting shared - kind of
like we have here: <http://refer.ly/live-product-feed>

Completely anonymous of course, but would feel like there were signs of life
on the site and can give people ideas.

~~~
pyfap
That is next on my todo! <http://xstashed.com/todo/>

------
clicks
I'm surprised that bitcoin isn't used more often in this industry. If you
think about it, the reluctance to pay for lots of these services would be that
they show up in credit card statements... that your significant other/family
members are likely to see. Once all of that is obscured or concealed in some
manner, you see the door open to more impulse buying.

------
kephra
I like the minimalistic requirements.

\- No JavaScript required!

\- No eMail required!

\- It even works in Lynx!

Well done. Keep it this way, and I might actually use it.

One wish on the list: Make it https ;-)

~~~
pyfap
https added to my todo!

~~~
antihero
Indeed, HTTPS is really easy if you do it in your nginx/apache config. Also
StartSSL do free SSL certificates that are recognised by people's browsers.

------
kephra
It looks as if your HN posting is an other bad case of HN censorship. 17
points in two hours, but it does not show up in News or ask. So someone with
power banned it.

~~~
pyfap
Ouch, I guess it was fun while it lasted.

------
niggler
You say it is "private" but what happens if federal agents ask for information
as part of, say, a child pornography case? (I don't know all of the laws
around that subject, but I have to imagine you would face some liability)

------
pyfap
Clickable

<http://xstashed.com/hn/>

<http://xstashed.com/todo/>

------
antihero
Neat, this is pretty cool - essentially ring-fenced bookmarks.

------
zachrose
Nice color scheme.

------
dylanhassinger
brilliant! also useful for more than just porn

~~~
pyfap
Thanks! Got any examples for other use cases? I'm specifically providing this
for porn so that I can focus.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Call it "a place to hide your other side" or something similar because there's
more use for this than just porn: EVERYONE has another secret life they're
living or wish they lived.

\- If you're the only atheist in your family

\- If you a non-conservative living in a conservative household.

\- If you're a closeted homosexual living with anti-gay relatives.

\- If you like to cross dress secretly because even though you're a non-gay
male you were born with a very feminine looking body with small hands and
feet, narrow shoulders, and an hour-glass figure and have realized that you
make a better looking woman than you do a man and hey "you're just trying to
work with you have, you want to feel good about yourself too dammit".

Just saying, there's lots of things to hide from other people. Politicians
know what I'm talking about.

~~~
pyfap
I see. Definitely will consider this in the future.

------
PaulAlvares
Good, not just for porn either :)

~~~
pyfap
What else would you save in xstashed? Just curious.

~~~
elssar
Well pretty much anything you'd not be comfortable being in your bookmarks.
Maybe you're a closet gay, atheist or have a weird/embarrassing condition that
you're researching and don't want those links saved in your bookmarks.

And the biggest use case - read later! Using bookmarks is a horrible way to
save stuff you want to read later. Often times I even forget I had something
bookmarked to read later. A nice browser extension that shows if you have any
links in the queue. You could probably build on of the xstashed code, and turn
it into something more innocuous - maybe ystashed

~~~
jere
You can call it...

 _IncogDepot_

Thanks, folks. I'm here all week.

~~~
ctruman
Golf Clap <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JIKasELNRc>

